

Why You Should Learn C but (Probably) Never Use It - AndreyKarpov
http://www.di.unipi.it/~nids/docs/why_you_should_learn_c_but_probably_never_use_it.html

======
jarcane
I'm currently working through the _Build Your Own Lisp_ book, and quite see
exactly what the writer is on about there. I think if anything, everyone
should at least go through a project like this in C if only to understand
everything they've been taking for granted using higher level languages.

I wouldn't necessarily want to code C every day, I find it a bit tedious at
times coding in this style, but it's a valuable experience to have.

------
dozzie
I find myself writing C backend for Erlang library every now and then. I also
often resort to C to talk directly to operating system.

It's not that C won't probably be used. It probably will, unless one can't
communicate with underlaying OS and doesn't want to learn that.

